# Any cubers in Rome, Pisa, Florence, or Bologna?



## pjk (Dec 6, 2009)

Any cubers in Italy, specifically Rome, Pisa, Florence, or Bologna?

I'll be in those areas in the next couple weeks. If you're interested in getting together, let me know.


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

Gonna miss you this christmas PJK


----------



## pjk (Dec 7, 2009)

joey said:


> Gonna miss you this christmas PJK


I'll be back on the 24th, just in time for Christmas . I don't have any big plans though for the rest of the break (other than celebrating New Years somewhere, and working on a ton of my side-projects, and then a little bit of studying at the end of the break). Will you be in Manchester after Christmas?


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2009)

Not exactly sure when I'm going back to Manchester. 
You'll have to come over sometime!


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 7, 2009)

I know simone ciancotti in rome, he was at the german world championship


----------

